# bump on chickens beak



## kellyc123 (2 mo ago)

My chickens have a strange bump on their beak. Anyone know what this could possibly be? Or how to cure it?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. Look inside their mouth for any lesions, especially under the upper beak. If there arnt any, smell for a foul odor inside their mouth
As for the beak on both birds, get up real close to the beak on each bird and smell the nostrils. Let us know if you smell a foul odor.
If there is a foul odor, it's sinus canker. 
If there isnt a foul odor, it could possibly due to inhalation of feed dust or debris from dust bathing. A warm moist wash rag might wipe it off and/or use a toothpick to carefully remove the debris.
However, if there's a foul odor, dont mess with it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need a closer pic. That thing looks bumpy and too red in these pics to be the food thing that happens. Especially on the Polish. 

The other maybe, on the food issue. But that would be too weird to have two at the same time.


----------



## koroo (2 mo ago)

They look good to me; possible possible; some misspell, the cold; will go away some ointment ok...baby rash cream is good;


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

It almost looks like fowl pox; but the pictures are blurry so I can't tell for sure. It would be weird to show up in the exact same place on both birds though.


----------

